# Situations Vacant - Thames Valley Rep



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Due to increasing work commitments I've had to stand down as rep for the Thames Valley.

I've really enjoyed my time as rep for the TTOC and have met some amazing people, many of whom are now great friends. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I won't be disappearing completely, and the TT is definitely staying, so expect to see me still hanging around! 

If anyone else would like to take on the role of rep in this area please PM Nem or any other member of the committee.

Thanks guys and girls, it's been a blast!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for all the good times Penny. I'd be a lot wealthier if I hadn't got into this lark!

See you around I hope


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Awe Penny, I was looking forward to run up to one of your meets this spring and a large meal at the Horseshoes.

You have been a great rep - sorry I hadnt made it to many of your events.

Richard


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had a feeling this might be coming 

Penny, you have been fantastic as a rep and even better as a friend - so glad at least one of these will still continue  Whoever takes over your role has a hard act to follow! I hope we can still have the occasional trip to the 3 GG clogs anyway


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this Penny, many thanks for all your hard work (work is such a bind!) :lol: Seriously though, I wish you the very best and maybe we can still have the odd meet up and HUGE meal at the Horseshoes.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Awwww...thanks guys! I'm feeling the love! 

If I get chance any time soon I'll try and arrange a 'last hurrah' at the 3GGs then. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the help you gave me with the magazine Penny. I hope to see you around


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to read that you are standing down, even though I still remember your comments about our Tortoise :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

j8keith said:


> I still remember your comments about our Tortoise :lol:


 :lol: I'd forgotten that Keith! Glad you're still laughing about it! :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

phodge said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > I still remember your comments about our Tortoise :lol:
> ...


That must go down as a classic. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm just glad you took it in the spirit in which it was meant! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Awwww...thanks guys! I'm feeling the love!
> 
> If I get chance any time soon I'll try and arrange a 'last hurrah' at the 3GGs then. :lol:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're standing down Penny. It was great to meet all of you at the Christmas dinner and I was eagerly looking forward to seeing when the next meet will be.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry to hear that phodge 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys! I'm sure that someone will step in soon (Jess?  ) and organise more meets.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Thanks guys! I'm sure that someone will step in soon (Jess?  ) and organise more meets.


Lol I'll be honest I don't really want to keep driving to marlow however selfish that may sound it's miles and miles away I'm in the heart of the Thames valley lol however, we do have a Berkshire meet happening tomorrow for anyone interested  lol

Penny it was lovely meeting you at Christmas

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I'm sure that someone will step in soon (Jess?  ) and organise more meets.
> ...


Jess, if you took on the Thames Valley rep you wouldnt have to be Marlow based from what I see you are in the Thames Valley albeit a few miles up stream near(ish) Pangbourne. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Correct. But am I right in thinking that the meets for existing attendees were in marlow? I'm not sure how up for changing that they would be. Obviously the Thames valley is a huge area with scan for Berks and Hampshire we alternated between Basingstoke and Winchester just so everyone from either end got a fair shout to go every other month

I duno I'll have a chat with the guys today see what they reckon

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The problem with any region, is that it'll be huge, and not the rep will naturally arrange meets near them, which some others will still be miles from.

Is there a list of reps, or the regions detailed anywhere, maybe the events section needs some organisation. Personally I prefer to just see them in dates, rather than areas.

Also, by having reps, the members just expect them to arrange everything, and get moaned at for infrequent/meets being too far. Any member can arrange a meet, there are already guidelines & advice in the events pinned section.


----------

